# Emerald Puffer



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hiho i went to the lfs 2 day and saw a lovely emerald puffer and i loved it but me couldn't find any links on the internet about them does anyone know or have kept these puffers and what sized tank they would go in thanks alot.

- Jonno


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Hrm... Tough call. The only reference to "Emerald Puffer" I've found is for Tetraodon cutcutia, also known as the Ocellated Puffer. Is this it?

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/encyclopedia-83.html

-Flynn


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

yh i think thats it but it seemed smaller!


----------

